# Fluval FX gravel vac



## BuckeyeTez (May 10, 2016)

So my FX6 came with a card that offers me a free gravel vac and I just have to pay the $39 shipping fee. Does anyone have this set up and have any experience using it? Just curious if it's worth paying for the shipping or if it's more trouble than it's worth. I use a normal hand pump connected to a 33' hose and drain it outside. I have crushed coral which is about .5mm in size so not quite as fine with sand.

Anyone use this thing that can shed some light on it?

TIA


----------



## Jdriem (Oct 13, 2014)

I just purchased a FX6 and it came with the same deal....just have to pay $13 for shipping. I watched a youtube video on it and it does not seem like its even worth the $13 in shipping. You hook the gravel vac up to the fx6 to clean the bottom of the tank......I clean the bottom when I do water changes so this would just be a extra pointless step for me.

here is a link to the video to see if you think it would be worth it for ya.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

Jdriem said:


> I just purchased a FX6 and it came with the same deal....just have to pay $13 for shipping. I watched a youtube video on it and it does not seem like its even worth the $13 in shipping. You hook the gravel vac up to the fx6 to clean the bottom of the tank......I clean the bottom when I do water changes so this would just be a extra pointless step for me.
> 
> here is a link to the video to see if you think it would be worth it for ya.


Agreed. And it was annoying that it was "free", until they asked you to pay for shipping too. I closed the web page at that point. The whole kit isn't even worth $39 IMO, never mind shipping.


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

you can mail.me the coupon and I'll get one .

I don't do water changes and I recently added a pleco to the tank. my crystal white sand now looks like the shores of manilla Bay .


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Pdxmonkeyboy said:


> I don't do water changes and I recently added a pleco to the tank. my crystal white sand now looks like the shores of manilla Bay .


You don't do water changes? How do you keep your nitrates down?


----------



## Pdxmonkeyboy (Oct 17, 2016)

zimmy said:


> Pdxmonkeyboy said:
> 
> 
> > I don't do water changes and I recently added a pleco to the tank. my crystal white sand now looks like the shores of manilla Bay .
> ...


Dripper system. best thing for aquariums since.... well since ever.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Pdxmonkeyboy said:


> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> > Pdxmonkeyboy said:
> ...


That's great! I thought you were saying you're not doing anything to replace the water in your tanks.


----------



## Stellar (Nov 26, 2017)

Did any one finally get the gravel vac? I was thinking to get a Fluval FX6 and this post has a small description about the Gravel Vac. But I was wondering if it would be of any real use..

Just like Jdriem, I clean the bottom of the tank while doing the water changes.. So would go for it only if it helps..


----------



## Trademark (Dec 31, 2016)

I got one with an FX4. Works ok, but I still find the python easier to use for both vacuuming and water changes.


----------

